# Monroe County 2016



## GAbuckhunter88

Who all is hunting Monroe County this year? Anybody hearing much in the way of Turkeys?


----------



## nancycreekfisherman

I hunted Monroe over Easter weekend. The birds were talking well in the early morning hours. They shock-gobbled to crow calls while they were still on the roost. I am by no means an accomplished caller, so I had difficulty getting birds to come.


----------



## moose80cj7

*Here ya go Henryhunter*

I hope it got on here.


----------



## HenryHunter

Nice buck! Looks like a mature one to me.


----------



## Deerhead

Hi HH still in Monroe.  No Turkeys our way.  We have good deer. I just wish those around would let the little one's walk for just one more year.  Oh well...  However they are going to cut 1/3 of the property.  The pines have beetles.  So it has to be done.  Looking forward to another season in the woods...


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

We had a rough year for turkeys. Plenty on camera but it's so thick it was hard to hunt them. Looking forward to another good year for deer. Already have numerous growing on camera.


----------



## mattech

Getting excited about this year just started a 260 acre club. Alot of deer sign. Gonna try and hang cameras this weekend.


----------



## Forshaw3

Where are you located at in Monroe County.  We are just off Juliette rd before you get to 87.


----------



## mattech

I'm close to johnstonvile Rd and hwy 42


----------



## Forshaw3

Oh ok that's a good area. Been seeing any deer.


----------



## mattech

Seeing a few, got high hopes for this place


----------



## Forshaw3

Any one seeing anything good yet.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

We have more good bucks on camera this year than we ever have. Looking forward to a good season hopefully.


----------



## Forshaw3

Been seeing good deer and good sing at are club near Juliette looks like it's going to be a good year.


----------



## Deerhead

We just put in our food plots and set out some trail cams.  The deer sign looks good.  I found a sapling rubbed and broke in two with some big tracks around.  Hope it will be better than last year!


----------



## Forshaw3

Was down at he land yesterday checking on plots and a couple other things. Starting to hear a few acorns drop so hopefully it will be a good first day this weekend.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Two does and a hog taken this morning. Anyone else ha in any luck?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

How has everyone been doing so far?


----------



## Forshaw3

Been getting a ton of pictures but just haven't been seeing anything in the stand.


----------



## mattech

Haven't had much time to hunt, also our land is being cut right now.


----------



## mbs0983

What's everyone been seeing?


----------



## mattech

Had a good buck make a rub in my backyard this morning. The next couple weeks should be good.


----------



## hancock husler

Not a lot


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Been somewhat slow so far. I am heading down to hunt this evening through tomorrow evening then heading to the mountains for the weekend.


----------



## B. White

Saw nothing the past two weeks. Saw 5 this morning. Still no scrapes or rubs around me in the trusty spots that always have them.


----------



## mbs0983

Hunted this morning and had 2 does with 2 fawns come out all together. Seemed odd for this time of year.


----------



## Deerhead

I have been finding some scrapes. Deer movement has been slow due to the warm weather.  Next week it will all change!


----------



## mattech

Had a really good buck chasing a doe this morning. They ran by me so fast I couldn't even pick my gun up.


----------



## Rfollett48

Any signs of rut? Last weekend was very quiet in my neck of the woods.


----------



## moose80cj7

Well last weekend I was down and got to see more deer than the rest of the season. It's been real slow on our place seeing how it got clear cut over the summer. They have finally decided to come out and play a little bit. We've seen some decent bucks chasing and some spike dogging some does. I believe the rut is in full affect in Monroe right now or at least it has started pretty strong.


----------



## Deerhead

Been in the woods 10/29-11/13 deer movement was OK.  Better on cold mornings.  Saw lots of deer but the big boys stayed low.  They  were cruzing but no signs of rutting.  More scrapes started to appear.  Once nice 8pt was taken.  A few more were seen.  We think it will get better with this cold front approaching on 11/19


----------



## B. White

This should be a good weekend to see bucks based on sign I'm seeing, but it looks like most have given up as usual in this part of the woods. Hard to choose where to sit when you have the whole place to yourself.


----------

